# What did you see?



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Anyone else out there see any fawns ? The past two weeks, either deer or pheasant hunting in my unit at various locations every day, I saw a total of 5 fawns in 14 days, more bucks than does, and only one doe with a fawn. Grim for the future.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw a lot of fawns while combining corn and putting fertilizer down. Very few big bucks, lots of does, and a few smaller bucks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen a few does and most had one fawn or no fawns. Winter wasn't that bad, but the coyotes are thick and there is less habitat. I didn't have a gun license but we camped out in a pasture as usual and drove three miles to an old wooded farm stead where I hunted for 20 minutes and shot a small 4X4 with my bow. 
I often set one or two coyote traps that I can check with the spotting scope from camp. The first night a half dozen coyotes were around that trap barking and putting up a fuss. I thought they had smelled me, but three days later a relative said he seen that trap snapped the first morning. Evidently I pinched someone's toes. This old geezer has to get up a couple of times at night. When I went out of the camper to use the bathroom we have set up I was always barked at by coyotes. One time I had three at about 75 yards just ticked at me. They hung around all night that first night until it started to get light out. Once the hunters hit the field we didn't have them around at night.

I counted all the deer we seen, but have forgotten the exact number. We were there for three and a half days in which we did a lot of glassing and watching. We seen around ten bucks, about 30 does, and about 25 fawns. Plus or minus one or two does and fawns.

Corn, coyotes, corn, coyotes, corn, coyotes, deer, corn, coyotes, corn, coyotes corn, deer.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Interesting. It clearly will differ depending on the unit. I noted I got my survey today from NDGF. I will be very interested in the success rate by unit numbers. In the unit I have hunted the last 20+ years, I suspect it will be the first time it is below 50%.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have seen less than a dozen deer all fall.


----------



## Dakota01 (Nov 11, 2013)

I was hunting mainly west of Buchanan in the hills,I saw very few deer compared even to last year,my son filled his doe tag and I filled my buck tag with the only antlers I saw in 5 days,what I noticed most was on the way into town after sunset was no deer outside of the standing corn.


----------

